# southeastern CT work wanted



## gilraine (Mar 16, 2009)

I am looking to start out in tree service.. I have used saws for a few years now, have a good driving record and am willing to work..I am in norwich.. I know this is a long shot, but it couldn't hurt...


----------



## fishercat (Mar 17, 2009)

*good luck.*

CT is flooded with tree services right now.


----------



## Brush Hog (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't forget landscapers too. Especially G-bury


----------



## fishercat (Mar 22, 2009)

*yep,you're right.*

landscapers seem to do fine though around here.

i've been getting a lot of work in Marlborough this year.weird actually,never could get work out there before.it's fine with me though.they have my favorite pizza joint there.


----------



## Wishie22 (Apr 11, 2009)

Gilraine check with ABC, they mentioned 45 hrs a week when I inquired with them, pay was a little low to start. Good luck.

Things are tough everywhere in most fields of work.

Fishercat, would that happen to be Malborogh Pizza, miss that veal and pasta lunch special.

Brush Hog don't forgot the landclearers, loggers, farmers, excavation crews, land developers, builders, (even fence installers) should make the list along with the landscapers & tree services, lot of hands in taking down trees . Seen allot of good wood just recked, hacked, & buried  what a waste of energy & equipment. 

Worst is when a owner thinks the wood is worth the removal of the tree, very rare to find a tree that covers the expenses of removal. Especially with today's prices of equipment vs lumber.


----------



## gilraine (Apr 11, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> Gilraine check with ABC, they mentioned 45 hrs a week when I inquired with them, pay was a little low to start. Good luck.
> 
> Things are tough everywhere in most fields of work.
> 
> ...


ABC???? there not in my phone book??


----------



## Wishie22 (Apr 11, 2009)

gilraine said:


> ABC???? there not in my phone book??



sent you a PM, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 12, 2009)

*ABC is an interesting company.*

read their website real well.make sure you don't have an issue with direct deposit or getting your pay on a debit card before you sign up.


Wishie22,you are correct,Marlborough Pizza kicks ass! I've got 14k worth of work out there this coming week.i'm eatin' there everyday!!!!!!!!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------

